# Navionics Apps Now Available in HD for iPad



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ah I can't wait to see these stuffed in OtterBox's and bolted to skiffs... ;D


----------



## blackloon (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi ....do you know if the Ipad with the navionics gives the actual depth information as you move around over the different depths? (not the chart depth numbers) I've called the Mac store and they are not sure. 

Cheers
Blackloon


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

no, only posted mean low tide depths. you would need a depth sounder for actual depths.


----------



## Angelica_Vire (Mar 11, 2011)

[edit]Spamming is wrong[/edit]


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

looks kind of cool but no chance i am paying for an iphone and an ipad version separately. if they were bundled good chance i would buy it and look at ipad at home and be able to glance/double check the iphone while out on the water.


----------



## randolphaknight (Oct 10, 2010)

You can get the least expensive non-data wi-fi only iPad (even an old used one) and tether it wirelessly to the data on your iPhone, so only one data plan to pay for. So only iPad needs waterproof case and can leave iPhone in a bag or plugged into power nearby.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I've tried the Navionics on my iPhone and prefer the "GPS Kit" app because it doesn't white out the Satellite image of the flats, sand bars, and channels like the Navionics does. But with no waypoints you have to know where you want to go.

Considering I put my boat on a small 20' wide bar that is not shown on the Navionics map while struggling to see the IPhone display in bright sunlight while following an old track on my Lowrance shows that there is no substitute for plain old-fashioned eyesight. (I guess that's what co-pilots are for.)

Unless you have a way to mount that iPad out of the sun I don't see how you could ever use it while cruising.


----------

